# Showing in Veterans?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have no experience with Veterans--but I say go for it!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE showing in Veterans, and your golden, if you decided to show her, would be in the oldest class, Veteran bitches 12 years and older--a class that yes, no doubt, any golden that can move with ease around the ring and show with happiness deserves a Standing O!!!! What a thrill it would be for you the owner, and your breeder! Veterans always get the loudest applause, as well they justly deserve!

The golden retriever standard doesn't allow for any discrepancy due to age, so what applies to a puppy, a young or middle aged adult also applies to a veteran, and that means the judge, depending on their preferences of course, will be looking at movement, structure and type (and maybe not exactly in that order). You want to make sure that your golden isn't lame, or doesn't appear to be lame--I saw one owner/handler beg with one judge to allow her and her golden to compete, even though the golden was obviously limping. Although I'm sure the owner was rightfully proud of her golden, I was wincing, and the general consensus around me was sadness--no one wants to see a dog gimping around the ring, no matter how valiant. 

If there are any handling classes in your area, you might want to attend a few and get an opinion on how the lump over your dog's eyelid affects her appearance and expression. Can she open that eye or is her eye partially closed? I think if she's nicely groomed, and gives you good expression when you bait her, then I can't see it as a problem. I showed my older male golden with fatty lipomas all over him--even with shaved areas where they had been removed (the stitches had been removed as you can't show a dog with stitches) and had a great time. He had the "good fortune" of competing most of the time against a finished CH, a distant cousin of his, who also was in the Show Dog Hall of Fame, but he showed great for me. One year we took 3rd out of 4 in our class (the first time I showed him) and he wiggled as much as a 4 month old puppy. What fun memories!

I'll sign off with a shameless brag and memory--with my other veteran, also now at the Bridge, I had a beautiful win--Best Opposite Sex in Veteran Sweepstakes under Judge Berna Hart Welch. Her sire took Best Veteran so it was a father-daughter duo win. My Alli-cat, who was a failed show dog, defeated a Best In Specialty winning CH, two Specialty JAM winners, and major and minor pointed bitches. She put on a performance like she had never done for her handler--and she did it for me. I always think of ya, Alli! There's nothing like old gold.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Veterans is wonderful! I love to watch it-everyone claps for every dog, especially when it comes to the 10 and over class. I always get teary eyed too.

I say go for it!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I looked, they only have a nine and over class or the 7-9 class. So, I think we'll just do the parade. Her eye is fine, it just looks like a black pea is stuck on the eyelid, otherwise it works fine. A bit goopy at times but if it was removed she'd have the same issues and less eyelid. 

But she'll have fun in the parade I'm sure. 

Lana


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I didn't start showing my lad untill he was 9yrs old, I find the fact that he is castrated (medical reason and have pernmition from the KC to show) holds us back more than his age.

He been semi retierd this year as he has coat problems.

if your dog enjoys its why not?


----------

